# Got My Dates



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY! Well I finally am getting somewhere!! Start d/r on the 13th October!!! Wooohooo!!

Acupuncture was really good, have another appointment next thursday.

Cant believe we are actually starting now! Been saying for so long "starting soon" and now we are!!

Kelly, still grinning for you hun!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww Kate thats fab news!!!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Dolphin_s_DH (Sep 11, 2006)

*Great News Kate...*










*I bet you feel like dancing eh?..................*







*Enjoy it hun..
XXX
Lee*​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Fantastic news Kate!  so pleased for you!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kate

Fantastic news

I have just got in from work
thanks for ur im will act upon it later 

not long to go!!

Emxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Well done Kate ... bet your so pleased to have a date after all the waiting !! 

 

Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]FABAROOOOOOONY[/fly]

So pleased for u hun,what a rollercoater u have been on before u start treatment iam sure it will all be worth every min thou.Wishing u all the best for downregging hope it all goes as smoothly as poss.

take care not long to go now
love kelly


----------

